# Taming 6 baby budgies?



## Jubilee (Apr 6, 2016)

Do I go about it like a normal taming? Put my hand by them, then try to step up? then take them out of cage to tame them? should i do it one on one? with two babies at once? Is it too late for them to be very tame? They all cry/try to bite when I handle them, even though I've handled them pretty much daily. The oldest babies are 4 1/2 weeks old, and just now learning to fly. Should I do the step up method? or do I take them out of the cage then try to tame them when theyre not with their family? 

Thanks for any advice, I tried looking for tips on how to tame a baby budgie but didn't find anything different than normal taming advice.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings whew you got your hands full with 6 budgies lol.I hope someone will be able to assist you on this and good luck.look forward to some budgie photos soon.blessings always :green pied:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Jubilee,

It is best to work with each baby individually outside of the cage.

Gently and carefully pick up the baby and take it into a bird safe area. You can begin using the step-up training with each one individually giving a small bite of millet as positive reinforcement.

Take a look at these two threads:

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html

Working with each one of them regularly and consistently will garner the best results.*


----------

